# 1:12 scale Interceptor model tested for selfrighting



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=IeNc3rDT7gM


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I can think of simpler ways to test whether a model leaks or not??neil.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

(Jester) Are you spending longer in the Bath again than is considered natural..... thats how rumours start Neil...(Jester)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

you've seen the size of me, John. I'd need a 20 man rubber liferaft to get space to occupy with one of my boats, lol. neil.


----------



## DICK SLOAN (Jan 19, 2007)

She was certainly tested there....very good model indeed.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Just like a duck


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for your comments gents.much appreciated, neil.


----------



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi John, I am quite sure I was driving! Looks like my driving...only no Damage!! Andy


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

The team !!!! there andy.... Neil wants to make a 1/2th scale model of Strawberry...for added effect...LOL.(Jester) 
We might sell up then at Xmas if there a run on Action Men in the shops...(Jester)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

*1:12 interceptor*

I've got one john. don't know about the monacle though??(Jester)


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey Wully was that you they used for that model... anchor in one hand and chain in the other and not a bother to ya.... must be all that bully beef and crackers. Was that a monacle or some cunning Scrabster night vision device or all that remained of the previous nights beer goggles..[=P]


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

no, John. i think this one's Wully in his coxs'n chair?


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

The figurine with the anchor is modelled on an RNLI Divisional Inspector of old and the caption should read - " Yes very nice - would someone like to help me remove it off my foot, come on chaps, chop, chop ". (Jester) 

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

nhp651 said:


> no, John. i think this one's Wully in his coxs'n chair?


Or about to start his specialist topic on Mastermind, are ya online Wully..?:sweat:


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

shall this DI's name remain unmentioned,Chris??


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, I think perhaps its prudent that it should (Jester) 

Chris


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

this was definately modelled on me, judging by the size of him?


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

But could this be Santos? lol.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

NO not I, the belly is too small but I recognise the one above him and wild horses will not drag his identity out of me on pain of god knows what !!!!!!! I have to be cir*** - cir***vent - OH sh1t very careful what I say.

But I bet Seabreeze recognises him too.

Chris.


----------

